# Coralgraph ciss grey printing blue



## cooper888 (May 28, 2014)

Hi, I have a ciss coralgraph system from ebay for my epson 1500w. I'm using photoshop cs6 and any picture than has grey in looks fine but once printed all grey comes out a blue colour, all the other colours print fine.
Tried different settings but always the same, coralgraph offer no icc profile as I had emailed them. Any help as it's affecting my t-shirt prints.


----------



## Outcastprint (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi, i have the same problem, did you found out how to fix it?


----------

